# Annemarie Warnkross ist unter der Haube



## congo64 (1 Okt. 2013)

*Die TV-Stars Annemarie Warnkross und Wayne Carpendale haben sich am Samstag heimlich auf Ibiza das JA-Wort gegeben.*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Gorden (1 Okt. 2013)

Wieder eine vom Markt


----------



## krawutz (2 Okt. 2013)

Wie hätte schon Konfuzius gesagt, wenn er nur daran gedacht hätte : Nur wer geheiratet hat, kann geschieden werden !


----------



## LuigiHallodri (19 Okt. 2013)

Muß ja schon sehr heimlich gewesen sein, wenn´s am Montag drauf schon jeder weiß!


----------

